# SCAPE server move in progress!



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

The site move should be completed soon and we expect to be up and running within a day.

Thank you for your patience.

SCAPE Tech Team.


----------



## guppies (Nov 18, 2010)

Great! can't wait for the new SCAPE site to be up and running.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Hurry with no meeting this month and no forum, Im having seriouse withdrawls.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Only thing left to do is redirect the domain to the new server. Hopefully this will be done soon so that we can all avoid withdrawals...


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

Now i don't feel so guilty for not logging on to SCAPE for the last week or so.

Bruce


----------



## cgar (Jul 4, 2011)

We are still addressing issues with the Domain transfers and the forum itself. Please refer back to this thread for updates. 

Thank You

SCAPE Dev/IT Team.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't imagine how much work it has to be to get it all switched over.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

I hope that it will be back up within the next few days. I need to send out the mini meet info.


----------



## cgar (Jul 4, 2011)

Scape is back online!. Transfer to new server is complete. Our new website address is: http://www.scapeclub.org/ . http://www.socalaquascapers.com/ is still valid. Thank you all for your patience! :yield:


----------



## zzyzx85 (Dec 5, 2007)

terrific news!

It's back and better than ever. There's still a few little issues here and there to iron out but things are speedy now!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Great job SCAPE Tech/IT Team 

Time for more great posts and club events!


----------

